# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  الخرطوم الوطنى  vs المريخ الزعيم  الكونفدرالى

## مريخابى واعتز

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا مؤزرا 
*

----------


## ابو همام

*بسم الله الذى لايضر مع اسمه شئ فى الارض ولا فى السماء وهو السميع العليم 
اللهم  انصر المريخ 
اللهم انصر  المريخ 
اللهم انصر المريخ 
ورد كيد الكايدين 


بالتوفيق  يامريخ السعد
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*اللهم أنصر المريخ وأكفنا شر الحساد
*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ وقر اعيننا بنصره
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر لمريخ السودان
                        	*

----------


## مريخي اون لاين

*للمشاهدة في بث مباشر>>> اضغـــــــــــــــط هنا

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اللهم انصر المريخ 
منتصرين ان شاء الله وباذن واحد أحد
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الخرطوم الوطنى يلعب  على العامل النفسى للمريخ 
لذلك ارتدى اللون الاحمر ليجبر المريخ على ارتداء الاصفر الكامل 
اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا مؤزرا 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بسم الله نبدأ
اللهم انصر المريخ 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*جمال سالم شمس الفلاح ضفر على جعفر بخيت خميس 
علاء وسلمون وكريم وكوفى 
تراورى وعنكبه 
اللهم انصر المريخ 
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الكورة دى ما اتلعبت ولا شنو الحاصل
*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*الله يكون في العون ....... نص غير موجود ... وضغط رهيب من الخرطوم الوطني
*

----------


## ezzeo

*يا ناس ده شنوووو ده المريخ وينووو
....
*

----------


## ezzeo

*ان شاء الله الفاول ده يستفيدوا منووو
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*نص مافي
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الخرطوم الوطنى اتغلب من فيلا رايح جاى وفيلا اترشة 7 من الترجى سبحان الله
*

----------


## ezzeo

*يا جماعة أجدعوا لينا تردد النيلين لو سمحتو 
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*حرام البحصل ده
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*تردد النيلين لو سمحتو
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نهاية الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبى 
*

----------


## mub25

*مازن ده مرض
ما فى نص
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*كريم ده جايبينو ليه
ما فى صانع لعب
كوفي يبعيد عن مستواه وسلمون كذلك
الدفاع شايل العبء الاكبر
ضفر ممتاز وعلى جعفر كذلك
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*علاء الدين وحيدا فى النص
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*http://youtu.be/1HZ8rt16zJI
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

تردد النيلين لو سمحتو



*************
10810 افقى 
عربسات 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بداية الشوط الثانى 
اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا مؤزرا 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ضربة جزاء مع كوفى 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*علاء يهدر ضربة الجزاء 
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*شكلها  مباراة النسور
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*برضو اهدرنا فيها ضربة جزاء
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*كم عدد ضربات الجزاء التى اهدرها المريخ منذ مباراة كمبالا سيتى مقارنة بتلك التى احرزناها
*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

*************
10810 افقى 
عربسات 



مشكوووووور يا حبيب 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*ياااااا ترااااورى
                        	*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*دراوبش .....دراوبش .....دراوبش .....دراوبش .....دراوبش .....
*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*دراويش .....دراويش .....دراويش .....دراويش .....دراويش .....
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*يعنى احسن نأجل القمة ما نكابر ساكت
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*لا يوجد تمريرة صحيحة من الدفاع للوسط
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*احلق شنبى - على قول المصريين - لو رجعوا من الأبيض وكادقلى بى نقطة
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نهاية المباراه تعادليه بدون اهداف 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*والله والله والله بى نص الميدان ده ....... مبروووك 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استغفر الله العظيم بس

مامعقول ياخ
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

لا يوجد تمريرة صحيحة من الدفاع للوسط



هو الوسط وينووووووو يا كمال أخوى
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*هسى المريخ ده غير بكرى ورمضان ناقصو منو من مباراة سطيف 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مازال المدرب يتخبط فى التبديلات 
خروج عنكبه من وجهت نظرى كان اكبر خطأ 
كان الاجدر بالتبديل تراورى 
مباراه حلوه وقويه من الطرفين 
*

----------


## Kajouma

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل. فريق اليوم لا يشبه المريخ في شيء وإذا استمر هذا العك لن يحصد الزعيم أي نقطة في الاستحقاقات القادمة.   
*

----------


## mub25

*لا تلومو حد غير لجنة التدمير
والقادم اسوا
حنلعب مباراة كل تلاتة يوم والفريق كله مصاب
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*نص الفريق مصاب
الخلل وين
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
مريخ لا طعم لا رايحة
منتهي
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mub25
					

نص الفريق مصاب
الخلل وين



بكرى ورمضان وأمير جميعهم اكملوا مباراة سطيف باقى المصابين ما تعدهم ما أساسيين ومن مباراة سطيف يفقد بكرى ورمضان لآن راجى خرج مع البداية
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*صدقونى المريخ وحده هو من سينقذ الاتحاد من تأجيل القمة ويعجل بها لان الفارق في النقاط بين المريخ والهلال بنهاية مباراة كادقلى سيصبح 5 نقاط على أسوأ الفروض 
والله بقينا نخاف من اهلى عطبرة
*

----------


## ياسر جبرالله

*هل هو استساد ضباع ام ضبعنة اسد احترنا واحتار دليلنا
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*اللهم فرج كربتنا
                        	*

----------

